# Confused bout Jeff's recipe



## vajinyan (May 25, 2015)

Ok I'm a bit confused about the Jeff's Rub & Sauce Recipes I ordered.  I thought I was supposed to receive 3 recipes titled "Jeff's Rub" Recipe, Jeff's "Texas Style" Rub, and the Barbeque Sauce Recipe.

The Texas Style rub and the BBQ Sauce recipes I get and don't have a problem with, but the "Jeff's Rub" recipe I didn't receive, I don't think... What I did get was a recipe titled "Jeff's Naked Rib Rub" recipe.   Is this the same thing as “Jeff’s Rub Recipe”.  The reason I’m confused is on his web page to order the stuff (http://order.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-rub-recipe-and-sauce-recipe/) last sentence under paragraph titled “Jeff’s Rub Recipe” he states and I quote “ Note: this is the MAIN recipe that I use and recommend in my smoking meat recipes. Anytime I say, "Jeff's Rub", "My Rub", "Original Rub", etc, I am referring to this one. - Unquote”.  No mention of “Jeff’s Naked Rib Rub”  So is the “Naked Rib Rub” the same thing as what Jeff refers to as "Jeff's Rub", "My Rub", "Original Rub".   

TIA, Larry


----------



## hamrhead1971 (May 25, 2015)

Larry, you received all three.  The rub and the naked rib rub are one and the same.  It can be used on all meat, not just ribs.


----------



## vajinyan (May 25, 2015)

Great!  Thanks for the quick reply.  I was hoping and thinking they were one in the same, but needed to ask the question because every time assume something, well you know what happens when ne assumes something.  

Again thanks for the quick reply.


----------

